# pickup truck chip box ideas please



## Davidsinatree (Mar 27, 2004)

Guys, I have a small problem I need help with. I am chipping into the back of my pickup truck with a 6'' disc chipper that has no problem blowing chips about 35'. My problem is coming up with a chip deflector for the bed of my truck that is not permanent. I use this truck to pull a 5th wheel trailor so what ever I put in the bed to deflct chips needs to be portable and be easily set up by myself. My first try at chip deflector was 2 pieces of plywood with a hinge in the middle so it would fold open and set it in the front of the bed. The hight of this deflector is about 12'' above the cab. I thought this would work good, but I was wrong. 
Im catching about 95% of chips and the other is being blown all over the cab & hood and all around the truck. Cleaning up the mess from the chipper is adding about 30 min to job time. I have some ideas to try, but learning by trial & error can be time consuming & costly. I am considering biulding a headach rack to protect the cab, but that probly wont happen untill this fall. That could be used as an anchor point for a portable deflector. 

I need some good ideas........HELP......... Im sure some of you have been where im at now.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *Unless you can come up with something totally original, I do not know what to tell you. I would recommend a dedicated chip truck, which dumps. I have never seen any efficient way of manhandling chips the way you are attempting. And ALL chip trucks without a top will blow chips all over the hood of the truck as well as the ground around the truck. *[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> What more can be said?


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Mar 27, 2004)

Howabout some bows and a tarp to go across the top of the plywood sides.


----------



## Ax-man (Mar 27, 2004)

Tarps will work good, only don't use those flimsy plastic ones, flying chips or a windy day will tear it to shreds. Using heavy canvas like what semi - haulers use, this will work good and last, just make sure you can fasten it down tight.

Another thing that will work is to build your sides. At the top make some kind of slide guide [ a track ] for a plywood top. A good top has 2 pieces of plywood with 2x2's or 2x4's between them. Then get some of those load binding racheting straps to pull it together and keep it tight.

A tarp over plywood sides will work as good, as long as it it fastened down good, especially in the front behind the cab.

Larry


----------



## begleytree (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> 
> 
> What more can be said?





only that those chips landing on the top and hood of the pickup will always find their way into the heater box and burn up the heater fan motor
-Ralph


----------



## Ax-man (Mar 28, 2004)

David,

I agree with Brian's posts 100%. I don't how your fifth wheel is set up in your truck. But I would think that shoveling chips out of the truck with a ball sticking up would get annoying after awhile, I know it would with me. If your ball is below the bed, cleaning chips out from around it would also be a source of irritation after a while with me. Unless you have one of those fancy ones with a cover over it.

Using a truck for two different purposes, just doesn't work out. What if your main truck is broke down, then your out on two things chipping and hauling. I'd seriously consider a second truck. It will make life so much easier.

Just my 2 bits on the subject.

Larry


----------



## Stumper (Mar 28, 2004)

Begley, My heater fan is holding up just fine but the chips keep sifting down under the actuator arms for the windshield wipers and jamming them-I have to flood them out at the carwash periodically.


----------



## Stumper (Mar 28, 2004)

David, Brian is right about the chips blowing out but I'll give you a couple of suggestions to try to keep it manageable. Make yourself some sideboards. I have a permanent overhead rack with side panels on my truck but you can do the same sort of thing and have it removable. Get the headache rack and back it with a piece of Lexan-that will allow you to blow chips at it without shooting them into the gap between the cab and bed. An ensilage fork/cottonseed fork is great for moving chips but for working with them in your truck try this: Get a GOOD long tine garden rake. With that rake you can drag the chips out of the bed when unloading and also use it to push chips around in the bed while chipping. That will allow you to aim the deflector on the chute a bit lower and just give a couple of shoves with the rake occassionally to fill the front corners. Those methods should get things down to the point that you don't have to do clean-up in front of the truck. A dump with a covered bed is still ideal but your pickup can serve fairly well for a while.


----------



## Base (Mar 28, 2004)

the person that i do work for has a mitshubisi pick up he has put in a wooden base, and had a cage made up puts up a bit of board at the front so chips dont go over the cab, and the to help removal has a draw sheet attached to the tale gate so you wind most of the chips out, i think they orignally used the draw sheet for moving blocks off the back of pickups not sure, i do know that when he bought it the people selling them said it was this first time they had known anyone use this product for this type of job, will try and get pics (probably end of the week now) if your interested.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 28, 2004)

Had a buddy who build a chainsaw holding rack level with his cab.
He stowed his 6 or so chainsaws in it during the day and would just run a cable thru them at night lock them up and cover them.
It looked cool and boys did it make the heads turn and notice him his chainsaws sticking up above his cab. Bar down into a 2x6 they sat.


----------



## YUKON 659 (Mar 28, 2004)

David, how about this...

Jeff


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 28, 2004)

Jeff, that looks nice. He could use hinges in the inside corners to hold them together. Instead of normal hinge pins, use pins that are easy to pull out. That way each side can be removed sperately.

Having a dedicated truck is nice too, but for a guy just starting out there are a lot of nice things you probably won't have right away.


----------



## YUKON 659 (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks Mike, this box is screwed and bolted together. It can be removed as a unit or by removing about 12-15 carriage bolts it can be removed in pieces. It has 2x2 framing and a top over half the box. Unfortunately it fills up WAY to fast and unloading is a PITA. The upside is it's CHEAP!!!!!

Jeff


----------



## Stumper (Mar 28, 2004)

Jeff, That is a very nice, simple box. I know what you mean about filling too fast! I keep looking at 1 Ton dumps and saying,"I'm gonna get me one o'dem."


----------



## NeTree (Mar 28, 2004)

If you're willing to put a little work into them, older 1-ton's can be had fairly cheap. 

I see alot of them around here for under $1500.

Speaking of 1-tons, what's the most you've ever seen in one?

Picked up some sand at the quarry with mine, scaled at 14,700 pounds! Guess I went a little overboard, eh?


----------



## Stumper (Mar 28, 2004)

Eric-$1500 with the dump installed? I've been thinking about building a dump on my '97 F250. But then I think No, wait and find a decent 1 ton.


----------



## Stumper (Mar 28, 2004)

Here is a Pic of the '80 That I use t chip into (has a load of wood on it in this pic but that is unusual.)


----------



## Stumper (Mar 28, 2004)

And here is the '97.


----------



## NeTree (Mar 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *Eric-$1500 with the dump installed? I've been thinking about building a dump on my '97 F250. But then I think No, wait and find a decent 1 ton. *



I paid $1000 for mine. (When I bought out Broken Branch Tree).

'75 F350, 360ci/C6 auto. Solid cab, chassis, dump. Needed new rear tires, and new wood on the box. The tranny went a few months later, but hey... it only cost me $300 to have it rebuilt, and I did the Rem/Repl myself in a coupla hours. 


Up in Barre (if it's still there) is a 1-ton GMC, 350. Think they want $1400 for it. Needs some sheet metal, but it ran fine when I looked at it.

Nice thing about the older stuff... parts are common and CHEAP.


----------



## NeTree (Mar 28, 2004)

The ultimate problem with building up a lighter truck, say an F250 or 150, is that even if you put bigger brakes, stronger axles, reinforce the frame etc etc...

The GVWR stays the same, and it's the GVWR the DOT police will go by if you ever get scaled. They don't care how much you put into it to handle a heavier load.


----------



## Davidsinatree (Mar 28, 2004)

I am leaning towards biulding another deflector out of ply wood that folds open. I like the idea of using heavy tarp to keep chips from blowing out the sides. I will not be filling my truck bed up past the side walls, so having ply wood sides is not a must....I think. About 3 weeks ago I noticed some semi tarp had fallen off a truck on highway , but I was in my little car and could not recover it. That would have been good stuff.
Anyone ever try fitting some tubing to the exhaust tube to help deflect or slow the velocity of the chips down some. I know this could cause clog problems at times.
I can handle a few chips being blown over the sides , but not over the top.
Hey thanks for the ideas.....bringem on.
Here is what i'm working with.


----------



## MidwestTree (Mar 28, 2004)

David, Try building something like a livestock rack for the truck, each piece can be put in seperately then corners attached with pins. Or you can find a slide in stockrack and attach plywood to the rack to make it solid.

Dana


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 28, 2004)

No way wood I chip into that truck. Durn nice truck. 
Chip on the ground and sell it to your customers for mulch.
Leave mounds of it and tell all the neighbors


----------



## Stumper (Mar 28, 2004)

David, Even if you don't want to haul a load that goes over the bed rails(I'm not sure why not-- you can handle the weight) You won't believe the reduction in the mess if the sides are boxed. You can make a removable rack quite cheaply-If you are concerned about marring the paint along the rails then pad with foam tape. Once you throw a removable rack on there you can cover it and hold it all in.


----------



## SilverBlue (Mar 28, 2004)

A box is the best no doubt, next would be hoops with a mesh tarp or perhaps a hinged plywood tonau cover with mesh or wood side panels.


----------



## treeman82 (Mar 28, 2004)

I had a permanent mount in my old truck, however my ex partner made up something once and a while when we needed to. If I remember correctly, what he did was take a couple pieces of wall board? and put them on a frame made of 2x2's. The 2 of us could lift it up on our own pretty easily. Then all we did was lower it into the pockets on the body. I think we wound up putting a couple of ratchet tie downs on it, but really no big deal. Then besides that we just covered it with a tarp on the top.


----------



## begleytree (Mar 28, 2004)

*chipping into a pickup*

Here's the obvious that I was trying not to state.
For the time, hassel and smirks you are getting from equipped companies, why don't you spring for the chip truck?
used asplundh chip trucks go anywhere from 5-15K. If you can't go pay cash for that you need to quit before you go all the way under, cause you're drowning! With all the time it takes using a pickup as a chip dump I don't see how anyone could make any money. You'd make about as much just working for someone else and wouldn't be as dead at the end of the day! You load a pickup bed in what, 15 minutes with any kind of real chipper (maybe longer for the kholer powered stick choppers) then drop and run to the dump to shovel out the chips, then back for another 15 minutes! outragous! for all the talk of progressive tactics I read on here I'd swear some of you are hauling chips and logs with a mule!
The town I work in here is only about 30k people, and you're not going to get enough jobs to pay for that big 20k chipper you're blowing into a pickup. folks would run you off. except for the price hagglers, and then the only ones doing those jobs are the bottom feeders. 
Flame away, rights right even if everyone is against it.
-Ralph


----------



## MidwestTree (Mar 28, 2004)

Good point Ralph, I just saw 3 nice chipper box trucks (mid 90's) for @ $8500. If you do some more looking I am sure there are more for less. I am setup right now with a dump trailer that we have been able to blow a huge days work into without completely filling but am thinking about finding the right truck instead. But on the other hand I can get everything to the job site in one trip. I pull the chipper behind the bucket truck and put my Ford tractor in the trailer. Just me and one employee but we have everything. The logs get hauled in the trailer too.

Dana


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm with Ralph, ya gotta get a real chipper truck... used one tons can be had a lot cheaper than you might think. One guy I sub to paid around 2 grand for his chip truck, and over the last 8 years he has spent about the same amt keeping it running. It looks like crap, but can dump 'bout anything you put into it. And it runs just fine.

It just looks like crap...


----------



## a_lopa (Mar 28, 2004)

shadecloth at back off bin with a bottom weight makes a great deflector


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Mar 28, 2004)

If you can afford it, getting yourself a dumptruck would be the way to go in the long run. It may seem like no big deal now, but after several months of shoveling chips and watching your nice truck get battered the whole situation may get old. Take your time and find something that suits your needs and cashflow.


----------



## Davidsinatree (Mar 28, 2004)

Well now im leaning towards removable sides useing the stake pockets. The top of the bed has a plastic skid plate so scratching is not a concern there. At this time another truck is not in the cards. This baby is my work truck. I also like the idea of useing a stock rack for a frame and possibly attatching thin ply wood to the outside. I'll look in my tractor supply book to see what they have on stock racks.
Aussie_lopa,
Tell me more about this shadecloth as a deflector idea, Sounds interesting.

Thanks


----------



## Stumper (Mar 28, 2004)

Begley and Brian, There is no denying the superiority of a dump bed and dedicated chip truck but give David a break-he is a PART-TIME operation. I'm not-I'm full time and I do need A. a bigger chipper and B. a dump bed on a one ton truck. However I have functioned pretty well with a 3/4 ton utility bed truck with a box. Typically I can chip 1-2 days of prunings onto that truck. I've had removals that filled it twice in one day and also had weeks where I worked the whole week before dumping. Raking out a full load takes 20 minutes. I can dump 5 minutes from my house and most of my work is on the OTHER side of the tree farm where I can dump whenever I wish. A pick-up sans dump is not the way to serve a crew but for a one man operation that concentrates on fine pruning it isn't a disaster just less efficient than a bigger rig. A bigger chipper that requires less trimming of brush and a dump bed with more capacity will probably save me an1/2 -1 hour per day-that is significant but until I started working near my capacity it was not a big deal. Not every one wants to start or expand on borrowed money.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *Jeff, That is a very nice, simple box. I know what you mean about filling too fast! I keep looking at 1 Ton dumps and saying,"I'm gonna get me one o'dem." *




then if your like me youll fill a one ton dump too quick and be wanting a 7.5 ton dump ...thats the nature of the tree game were now getting a JCB fastrac tractor [40 mph] and 15-20 ton trailer [dump] possible crane with grapple ..im sick of shifting big rings


----------



## stoner (Mar 29, 2004)

Hello All,
I've enjoyed reading up on this subject as I am looking to buy a chipper, and am looking for a way to chip into my F250. I am thinking that I will probably build a box to chip into...

One of the primary things I was thinking about was trying to avoid the 20-30 minutes of unloading time. I came across this product in a catalog, and I think that I may invest in it, as it seems like a simple way to unload, and an inexpensive tool.

http://www.realtruck.com/products/loadhandler.php

I haven't ever seen it in action, although if someone is unloading bricks, stone, and dirt with it, I imagine it could handle a bunch of woodchips. If anyone has had any experience with it, please reply and let us know.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 29, 2004)

Yp stoner thats the thing I was thinking about.

Ive seen um work on TV's I gues theyd werk back in the world.

I think the thing is to look professional.
The plywood sides just dont get it for me I have always felt that looked pretty riduculus, cheap, half assed. IMO (in my opinion only) Some great treemen use it daily and feed many mouths with the plywood sides. How about steel painted the same color as your truck? The last thing I want is for my clients to see Joe country boy charging alomst 20% more than major money companies with major overhead driving something cheap. you just cant do it.
All our life threating dangerous environment aside its just a business and it goes along with all other business image is alot of the total price a client will pay.

Ive lost jobs to buckets that were parked on the job but never used.

Next Lettering. 
Dont go with magnetic. Its to unstable a image. Look like a fly by nighter. Invest in some nice vinyl graphics. Youll be glad you did.


----------



## begleytree (Mar 29, 2004)

xtremetrees, thank you, that was a much needed second opinion on professionalism. Suddenly I don't feel so outnumbered.
Good call on the mag signs also. I feel the same way. A good vinyl set costs less than the magnents around here and speaks volumes to a potiential client. I think too many here are too busy trying to say something with their operation that they don't see what they are really saying between the lines, unspoken if you will.
I sometimes come across as hardassed when I'm just trying to make a point. I make no apologies for that, its my nature. Folks either live with it or stay away from me.

nice thread about non-professionals on here, rocky started it about gimme a break. Seems some here were cutting the guy down, then turn around and do basically the same ???? thing. IE- plywood pickup sides versus a real chip truck, buying a new chain verses sharpening, on and on.

Am I the only one who can see the hypocricy in this? 
Progressive climbing methods and a pickup chiptruck are fine if you only do side jobs on weekends. But you will never compete with the guy on a tautline with a chip dump. Its about image. Many here advocate raising the image standards of professional arborists, then turn around and drag that same image through the dirt everyday with the tools and equipment they bring to the jobsite. $500 in ropes and fancy gadgets that the customer doesn't even understand can never compete with $50K in the right equipment (or even $5K in a truck) that they see pull up to their house, not counting what the neighbors see.

Maybe I just don't get it. thought this was ARBORISTsite, not buzzjobs.com

I'm really not trying to start a fight, though it may come across as such. Just trying to figure some of you out. 
-Ralph


----------



## ORclimber (Mar 29, 2004)

I started part time out of a pickup. Then got into a 1 ton dump. Recently got a used 2 ton Asplundh truck. It is so nice to have a real tree truck. I get compliments on it from customers all the time, and it hasn't even been painted/lettered yet. It must make a better impression than the plywood sided 1 ton. Functionally it kicks Azz. Storage for scads of tools. Doesn't even feel a load of chips or the chipper. I will never buy another frankenstein truck. Right tool for the right job.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 30, 2004)

We all had to start somewhere.
If he comes back in ten years and wants more ideas on plywood sides for his pick up, then he has a problem. 
Kinda like climbers with ten years or more of climbing *and* being shown the easy way, yet still doing stuff old school.


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 30, 2004)

David, I was in the same situation. Forget the loadhandler thing. It will not unload chips blown in a truck. It works great for wood if you only stack it on the sheet and it does not get jammed behind the wheel wells.Chips simply jam up behind the wheelwells. You can buy conversion kits to dump your existing bed. www.loadhog.com is one of many. but, they are just as expensive as a used dump. I built a chip box using 2x3 around the bottom, and 2x2 for framing. I think I used half inch plywood. I caulked all seams inside and out to help seal the wood. My box bolted on with three 5/16 bolts down each side, and would unbolt and lift off just like a regular truck cap.Angle the top if you can to let rain water run off, and seal the top with a camper type roof sealer. A good paint job on the box will add to the professional look. I had four foot tall sides and two big guys could lift it to the truck. (much easier with 4 people tho) If you have to mount and unmount it by yourself, build/buy a set of jacks similar to what they mount pick-up campers on with.With your chip box mounted up on jacks you may be able to park your chipper under it to keep it out of the weather a bit.


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 30, 2004)

Here is an inside shot. This box is now mounted on a dump till I figure out how I am gonna build a complete new bed for it


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 30, 2004)

Thats the sharpest-looking plywood box I've ever seen!


----------



## Davidsinatree (Mar 30, 2004)

For now i'm only part time doing tree care. Business is good, any jobs I cant handle I refer to a good friend who does tree care for a living. It works good, probly better for him cause I dont do the big take downs so he gets the work. 
I have decided to biuld ply wood sides half way back with a top. 
I'll post some picks when finished. Gona start on it right away.
There are probly alot of guys in my same position doing part time tree work also that read up on this site, but are skeerd to post because there not a pro or doing this trade full time.


----------



## NeTree (Mar 30, 2004)

What's so bad about plywood??

Properly painted n treated, it looks just as good (and professional) as a metal chip box, lasts just as long, and weighs LESS.


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 30, 2004)

"Thats the sharpest-looking plywood box I've ever seen!"


Why thank you mb! I tried to make it look as good as I could. I forgot to mention you will still need to protect the plywood on the inside from the blast of the chips. I usually just adjusted the chute on the chipper to blow the chips into the metal of the bed. As the chips piled up I adjusted the chute up. If you let the chips blast against the bare plywood, you will blow a hole in the plywood quicker than you think. I thought of screwing a piece of plexiglass or some think sheet plastic to the inside to protect it from the chips. That box is 2 years old.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by David Hardman _
> *
> There are probly alot of guys in my same position doing part time tree work also that read up on this site, but are skeerd to post because there not a pro or doing this trade full time.
> *




THAT would be a shame!

New guys, DON'T BE AFRAID TO POST!!!


----------



## NeTree (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topnotchtree _
> *If you let the chips blast against the bare plywood, you will blow a hole in the plywood quicker than you think. *



Nice box, but you'd be surprised how well the ply holds up.

Been chipping into the box on my bucket for 5 years now, and haven't blasted a hole thru it yet... and I AIM fer it!


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 30, 2004)

Well netree, maybe the plywood is tougher in Mass. ? Lol. My plywood started getting chewed up quickly so I quit blasting at it.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 30, 2004)

It depends on the chipper, some will tear it up, others won't.

The powerhouse of Dave's will probably blast through the plywood in a matter of seconds!


----------



## Davidsinatree (Mar 30, 2004)

I got a good laugh off that one Mike.


----------



## NeTree (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topnotchtree _
> *Well netree, maybe the plywood is tougher in Mass. ? Lol. My plywood started getting chewed up quickly so I quit blasting at it. *



Sheet metal, maybe 3/32" or so. That should hold up.

What are you using for a chipper??


----------



## Stumper (Mar 30, 2004)

Eric, Tsk, tsk. You haven't been paying attention.-David just bought a Promark 210. (6" capacity disc without feed wheels)


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 30, 2004)

*Pickup chip truck*

My first chip truck was a plywood box built onto a flatbed. I've evolved, but I remember the hardship of offing the chips. I began employing a series of tarps. Tarp # 1 went from the tailgate end, up to the front, then 1/4 of the way up the 'impact wall'. Against the wall I'd place a 3' x 3' square of plywood against which I'd take aim and blast chips. This first layer would get a light load of chips, mebbe 100 lb or so. Chip away, Hardman.

Remove the blast square, take 20 seconds to spread the chips to an even surface side to side, deeper in the far end, tapering shallow toward the tailgate. This is important. Also important is the blast square, without which you'll blast holes in the tarps in no time.

Enter tarp #2, laid over the chips and half way up the impact wall. Place your blast square against the back wall and continue chipping, about 150 lb this time. Same deal, remove the blast square, spread the chips out, and now you've created a wedge-shaped chip hill, higher at the wall end, sloping downward to the tailgate. Enter tarp #3.

Onto this level you can chip a few hundred pounds because if you're following the pattern, when it comes time to off the individual tarp layers, the higher-up ones will be sliding _downhill_ and can be substantially heavier than the bottom ones . 

You'll max out at 4 or 5 tarps, but when it comes time to offload, the topmost, heaviest ones will come off easiest. It's a PITA to crawl in and out of the back end of the truck, futzing with tarps, and interrupting your chipping session, but its worth the magic in pulling off an entire truckload of chips in mere minutes at the end of a long day.

I'm glad to have moved beyond this method, but it worked really, really well for the time. TIP: Screw some small spring clips to the blast wall to attach the ends of the tarps. They'll self-release when you do your pull-offs. -TM-


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 30, 2004)

Its hard to believe a 6" chipper can blast holes thru plywood!


----------



## NeTree (Mar 30, 2004)

I 'spose it could happen...

Had a Vermeer 1250 that ate thru the sheet metal at the back of the chipbox of one truck.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 30, 2004)

*Early beginnings*

I found an old pic of my first 'real' tree truck, the one where I employed the tarp layer system. 

Note the 'roof' of the chip bed is shadecloth to keep the chips (though not the dust) from escaping. -TM-


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 30, 2004)

*Another view*

This side shows (partially) the tool storage built into the passenger side.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 30, 2004)

*Another way of keeping chips from flying*

This pic is of a heavy cloth 'cone' I used to use. It got attached to the end of the outfeed chute and would allow me to chip a tight, conical pile of chips onto the ground next to the chipper, or into the back of a non-box pickup truck pulled alongside the chipper. This worked really well. I lost it, and have never gotten around to making another. -TM-


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 31, 2004)

A 6 inch chipper. 
You call it a promark? What do them buggers run?
Looks lightweight. Humm interested.


----------



## Stumper (Mar 31, 2004)

Gravely bought out Promark and I don't know if they even kept that model in their line. All the Promarks are several years old and seem to bring a couple thousand $ if they are in good working order.


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 31, 2004)

netree, my chipper in an antique. It is an old asplundh drum chipper with 9 inch knives. The old 134 ford industrial motor. Best guesstimate I have heard so far is it is from the early to mid 50's. Works great still!


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 4, 2004)

As Rocky said,


> Unless you can come up with something totally original, I do not know what to tell you. I would recommend a dedicated chip truck, which dumps


 I'm not claiming original here, I'm just sharing with y'all what I'm using.

I got this hairbrained idea a few years ago that if I were to build a beginner treeguy system that would bolt onto _any flatbed truck_, that it would free me up to purchase an upgraded vehicle (another flatbed) without having to move into a completely different system.

I've attached a picture of what I'm using. It's a dump bed in the sense that you don't move them off by tarp, or by hand.... but it doesn't tip up like a dump. Rather, it's a conveyor floor, built over a bed of rollers. This allows me to meter out how much comes off, rather than getting the whole pile in one place.

This conveyor floor is raised a distance over the flatbed floor, allowing tool storage _underneath_ the chip floor. Here I keep a set of three impact tires, pole pruner poles, power pruner, and long tools like shovel, crobar, chain, pitchfork, come-along, etc.

On the passenger side is an expansive tool storage area. I could go on and on about what's in here, but the picture shows it well. Organization is the key in here. Not only are there the tools of the trade, but I'm basically a rolling mobile maintenence unit, able to repair just about anything that goes down. Almost everything is mounted or hung at face level. Nothing is buried inside of boxes.

The panel door provides protection from the rain and the sun. A wide oak shelf drops down giving you an ample working surface, or a place to sit until the rain subsides.

In front of the chip box is a place to stow more stuff... tarps in my case.

On top of it all is a walking deck that goes all the way from the back bumper to the front bumper. I do a lot of pruning from up here, but it's main function is to protect the truck from the slamming of that occasional limb.

The whole unit mounts on the flatbed with 6 rather large bolts, and support posts from the front bumper

It took me 3 weeks to get it all welded together last Spring. The next one will be upgraded in a few key areas, and made entirely of aluminum. I have that slated for late May, 2004. -TM-


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 4, 2004)

*mo photos*

Here's a couple more shots. -TM-


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 4, 2004)

*Last photos unless more are requested*

And a couple more. -TM-


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 4, 2004)

*No name, no phone number*

OK, one more.


----------



## JonnyHart (Apr 4, 2004)

awesome. you should put a patent on that. can we see pics of the chip dump conveyor floor.


----------



## JonnyHart (Apr 4, 2004)

whoops, I got slow dial up.


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 4, 2004)

*Hope you like the pics*

Right now the conveyor floor works really well for what it is. You have to hand-crank a winch, which is short of my vision of simply being able to push a button and watch it come off, or drive slowly as it spills off the back, little by little. The next prototype will be fully automated, with a secondary hand winch system in case the powered system fails -TM-


----------



## JonnyHart (Apr 4, 2004)

Very cool. If you don't want do devote a truck to just chipping, that is a good design. You got a shop on wheels.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Apr 4, 2004)

Spending all this time to scheme up this elaborate winch system seems hardly practical, especially for the long term/ You imply this when you speek of building another conveyer system,,,........Would in not make more sense to save the money for a far superior dump bed system? Seems like a good idea but i'm not sure it beats a hydraulic dump bed...


----------



## JonnyHart (Apr 4, 2004)

Yeah, the dump is tried + true, but if you can't devote a truck to just chips and wood, and you want your truck to be able to carry all that stuff with an overflowing load of chips, ya gotta admit it's a clever design. I know on a dump you can always mount tool boxes under the bed to the frame. I imagine the treemachine truck fills up a bit quickly. We ain't helping the guy that started this thread much, he also wants to pull a 5th wheel.


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 4, 2004)

like the conveyer good thinkin you will be able to make dollars straight off


----------



## Nickrosis (Apr 4, 2004)

All this talk about trucks is getting me excited about this summer! I need some diesel in my system! My truck this summer is a 2004 F-550 with a couple separate electric sprayers on the back. The PTO sprayers are on the big rigs, but this truck is ideal for lawns and Round-up work.

I've had some ups and downs in terms of equipment....

My first work truck for two years was the one on the far left, and last year, my work truck was the Dodge on the left end. I would liken each day to coaxing dead goats into marching.






Then I had a much nicer truck two years ago when this was new





Now, I just want to some day get stuck with this as my daily driver!


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 4, 2004)

*The madness behind it all*



> ........Would in not make more sense to save the money for a far superior dump bed system?


 When I conceived this idea, I had a dump bed in mind, but I had to overcome a few logistical problems.

I knew I wanted certain things, like the continuous, upper walking deck from rear to front. I wanted a large, passenger-side panel door revealing ample tool storage. I wanted tool storage underneath the chip bed. I wanted to be able to unbolt, hoist up and bolt the whole system back onto an entirely seperate flatbed truck in the course of an hour.

How to incorporate a 'dump' into all of this was one I pondered on for quite some time. The hydraulic ram and power source and hoses and tank and mounting assembly all took up space, and added weight, as well as cost. Also, how to keep the tool storage and 6 meter-long (~18 foot) upper deck from tipping. 

Many of my clients want the chips, but they may want a pile here, a pile there, or just a half load- sometimes tough to do with a classic tip box. Also, I bioconvert most of the chips quickly back to soil, which is sped up by not making the 'pile' too deep. I wanted to be able to spill a little here, move forward, off a little more and so on, kick em around so they can be driven over for the upcoming loads ( I don't have a lot of room to work).

I'm not trying to convince anybody of superiority in any form. Just sharing method. For the big guys, my system would hardly be practical, except for mebbe as _part_ of their fleet, kind of a ground guy S.W.A.T. team, a cleanup squad or prune / trim crew. Or for sub-industrial sized jobs where the humongous rig is gross overkill for the need. Remember, this is just a pickup truck pulling a 6" capacity chipper. It can get into some tight spaces, just about anywhere the average car can go.

For me, it's worked really well, more because of the large arsenal of tools I can carry and that being so organized makes me swift and efficient. I'm a big fan of having the right tools for the job, and being that every tree job is a unique beast, versatility, at least for me, is key. 
Being able to swiftly fix just about anything that goes down is also important, especially if it rains... If it rains, I have a dry place (outside of the pickup cab) to eat lunch and to the gas /oil / sharpen thing. 

Also, there's something about approachability, and people wanting to support 'the small guy' that has been absolutely phenomonal for getting me jobs. I charge just as much as the big guys because I don't want to undercut the pricing in our industry, even though my overhead is really quite low. 

These issues had to come first. Disposal of the chips is not tree care. Its waste disposal and is part of the whole that many of my clients don't see. The chips come off easily, and at the end of the day, that's all that matters. Dump... conveyor.... Different means to the same end -TM-


----------



## TreeJunkie (Apr 4, 2004)

Good Points,It fits the schenario,,It's quite a clever system you had..I wish we had that kind of storage on our chipper trucks,,..
Thats one hell of a pile of brush,,,Why is it all stacked up on top of it self, rather than staged...That had to be a total pain in the butt...Looks really tangled up....


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 4, 2004)

*Why....?*

It was a crane job. Everything was laid linearly on top of each other, and then we went about extracting out firewood and chipping. Believe it or not, we got all the brush in one load. I cut more firewood than the average treeguy, but I've got guys who will drop what they're doing to come get it. That means I don't chip anything of diameter over 15 cm (6") which really cuts back on the amount of chips I produce. -TM-


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Apr 4, 2004)

As far as removing the chips from the bed of the truck I agree that forking them out by hand is a royal PITA, but here is a nifty little trick that I have learned that can make it a bit easier. Get yourself a large pallet that is approximatly the width of the bed of your truck, set it up against the cab of the truck and attach a chain or stout cable to the center of the pallet, leaving a few feet of chain hanging out near the end of your truck bed, when the bed is full of chips you can unload the chips by attaching the chain to a stout anchor point, put the truck in 4 low and pull out the chips and pallet, or if your dumping chips at a waste management facility they may use a loader or dozer to pull the pallet out of the stationary truck. I have used this concept with a trailer loaded down with slashed up brush and it works reasonably well. You may have to rake a few chips out of the cleared bed, but it beats using a pitch fork to remove the whole load. 

Kenn

:Monkey:


----------



## TreeJunkie (Apr 4, 2004)

TM, nice pic that's one hell of a log,,, is that a tow behind log carrier i see in the pic?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *Spending all this time to scheme up this elaborate winch system seems hardly practical, especially for the long term/ You imply this when you speek of building another conveyer system,,,........Would in not make more sense to save the money for a far superior dump bed system? Seems like a good idea but i'm not sure it beats a hydraulic dump bed... *



youve took the words rite out of my mouth ..why not spend the man hours it took you to build this thing ..and do what you do best *tree work* and save for a good dump truck.....


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 4, 2004)

sorry to bring this point up ..but im not the sort too keep my mouth shut.... ....but again i see 2 pictures posted this time by tree machine and in both pictures i see no correct PPE..i see a guy holding up traffic with no hi visability vest on..i would also have thought some cones and signs may have been in order...in the UK what i saw from those pics could have landed somebody a hefty fine from the health and safety guys


regards my last post TM i didnt realise you was building something specific too your personal use: D


----------



## Robh (Apr 4, 2004)

I tried something like your conveyer but it didnt work so well. Where did you get the belt? And how much was it? Iv e got something like your truck Im thinking of building a bolt on dump bed that bolts to a 10X 12 foot flat bed 1 ton. With cut outs for tool storage. I will have to wait for next winter to do this project to go into full effect. We stay busy here almost all year long. And when im not cuttin trees Im out plowing. I fig it should cost me around 1000 to build it including the hydrolics. Now i know you guys will tell me to just go buy a dump, but i dont want to maintain , insure and make room for another truck. I dont do this full time so Id like to keep the equip down to min. And I like the idea that when I wear out the truck, we jack up the bed and slide another truck under it. And with the bed lettered up, no need to do that to the new truck.


----------



## dave1 (Apr 4, 2004)

Dave Try this you have a full sized pickup , and I agree that it is to nice to beat up this way , but its your truck . So go to the junk yard and get a badly used old aluminum topper. This will let you put chipps in to the top of your cab. Im sure the topper will be under 100 dollars . Then get a dump att for your truck most of the truck and speed shopps have them or can get them, this will be under 1000 dollars. andthey will liftas muchas your truck will carry. Then you will not have to unload sucha large amount of chipps and it will only take a few minutes to unload . The other idea as long as Iam spending all of your money is just get a goose neck dumping trailer with a grain type top.,then you canstill dump haul everything, including your new bobcat and your chipper to. It is so much fun to spend other guys money , the dump trailer can be used for many things and Could be less than another truck and should still meet your dot standards................Just a thought Dave1


----------



## NeTree (Apr 4, 2004)

A bigger truck pays off no matter what.

Even if you're only doing trees part time, with a 1-ton you can make some $$ on the side hauling what others can't in their liddle twucks.

Made $100 for 20 minutes worth of driving; guy needed a trailer (18,000# escavator trailer) picked up from where he bought it and brought to his house.


----------



## Matt Follett (Apr 4, 2004)

I'll jump in here and defend the non-dump pick-up start up...

I got started with a 3/4 ton chev diesel 4x4, built a box on top and used the load hauler seen earlier worked great to get started, cheap and if you bring the tarp up the front of the box it will pull all the chips out except a bit in front of the wheel wells...

3-4 people can have the box off in about ten (boss) minutes. (25 real ones)

Now we have the Hino/hiab/dump set up (sweet truck) but I still have the original truck box and load haluer (new truck), and we use it when the Hino wont get through the deep mud... or won't fit through a back yard we can get the pick-up into, 

Yukon and I had this discussion when he was getting set up. Sometimes getting the truck and chipper to the back yard can save you far more then the time it takes to unload the truck.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 4, 2004)

Now THATS a spiffy set-up, there, Matt!!!

Well done!!!


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 5, 2004)

*Schpiffeee, Holmes*



> Sometimes getting the truck and chipper to the back yard can save you far more then the time it takes to unload the truck.


 It's a very big advantage when you can back right into your mess with the chipper. A pickup truck with 4 wheel drive can snake in a LOT of places a bigger truck wouldn't.

I see Follett, that you have a 6" capacity chipper. Light, swift, economical rig. I too think it's spiffy.


> A bigger truck pays off no matter what.


 It really all depends on the arborist, their having a place to store large trucks, and having a large chipper to fill the bigger truck.

I, at times, wish I had a bigger rig. But for the average two/three man jobsite, a pickup truck system can provide a really complete and effective approach. It all depends on the arborist, and what kind of trees he's into. -TM-


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Apr 5, 2004)

*Small trucks rock*

As a one man band I agree with the smaller truck choice. I live in a city that in places is so steep I have seen a 4wd landcruiser in low 4 not be able to drag a small 9 inch chipper up a road. I use my low 4 daily. we are also lucky to have roads so narrow that at times there is barely enough room for a car to move down and turn around and park. Big trucks and chippers in such places are complete liability (and you better be ???? hot at backing)

Driveways can be killers and the extra metres you can get into a job is money saved in dragging, drag marks through gardens and time in clean up. Nothing quite like having to do an extra half hour of trimming after the 6 tonne truck has torn half the trees up the driveway.

Our vehicles reflect our work environment, clients, budgets and personal preferances. They work for US.


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 5, 2004)

Big auditorium applause for YOU, McPherson. The last two sentences nail the doggie on the noodle!

I'm not trying to be a proponent of small vs big. I've worked both. I see a lot of big companies making a LOT more money than me, but I'm not sure the boss' takehome pay is any greater. Money aside, it boils down to...... well, what Timber said !

Clearly, there are a lot of newbies entering our industry. We want them to climb safe, be profitable, and do exceptional tree care. A lot of ground guys knowing they could be arborists, but not having the financial resources to 'do it like their boss' company'.

A guy's gotta start somewhere. My view is if you were able to step out with a solid, well-organized and professional-looking small rig, without having to go through years of piecemealing something together, you can start your income _today_. Continue your education at AS University, department of Treeguy Group Therapy, and jumpstart your career as a fellow professional.

I spent years, as many do, evolving a good working system. If I can show a guy a few things to save him the toil and effort of stumbling through the first few years, then I have contributed well to our up-and-coming guys, and mebbe the industry as a whole. That's what we do here. -TM-


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 5, 2004)

*I've got a short vacation coming up .....see ya*

Hey guys, I've gotta step out for a week. I'm going up to see my 90yr old Grandfather. He's getting low on firewood, and it's steelhead season. Gots to do a little fishin.

I'll be back around April 12th. Let's hear of some more truck systems. -TM-


----------



## NeTree (Apr 5, 2004)

Farewell and best FISHES 

Say Hi to gramps from all of us.


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 6, 2004)

to really get thru a job a 6-8 tonne 4wd truck and a 12 inch 100hp chipper the less time your at the job the better


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 6, 2004)

the ONLY good things a big truck brings is more chips in back and being safe enough to pull over a decent tree,bigger towing capacity to much dragging for my liking, different doing line work


----------



## Davidsinatree (Apr 12, 2004)

Well after much thought and reading all the good ideas posted, I have just about completed my portable pickup truck chip box.
Materials used were 2x4's, 1/2'' ply wood, door hinges with removable pins, oil base enamel paint '' international harvester white''.
This set up can be installed or removed in 5 min.
3' tall x 5' long. Door hinges hold the front wall in place. I added a flip down window that opens from inside the truck by reaching through the slider window. I have not yet determined how I want to fasten the roof so it removes easy, I'm still thinking about it. I may use hinges for this also.
I spent about $110 so far and about 12 hrs of time. It will be going to a friend who is an artist to paint a tree and some info on the sides next. He has some tree work, so we will do some bartering.
I hope this thing contains chips better than the first contraption I tried.
For me, this setup should be perfect as I only do this work part time as work comes in.
Here are some pics, lets here your thoughts.:alien:


----------



## Davidsinatree (Apr 12, 2004)

another


----------



## Davidsinatree (Apr 12, 2004)

and another


----------



## Davidsinatree (Apr 12, 2004)

last one


----------



## NeTree (Apr 12, 2004)

Doesn't the 5th wheel make chip removal a PITA?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 12, 2004)

David, that is a clean looking set-up. You have to dig the chips out around the 5th wheel hookup? Or do you lay a tarp over it?

Judging from the size of your chipper, I sorta assume you don't do a lot of TDs. The size of your bed affirms this. I gotta tell ya, I've never seen such a small operation before... perhaps you fill a niche market? Cool. That would never fly with the critters I do business with... that bed would be filled REAL quick.

ASAP, you need to get you a nice 'lil 9" Brush Bandit, and a one ton dump truck. Let this project be what holds you over for the time being.

Forgive me if I'm sounding smarta$$, I'm not meaning to.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice workmanship David. I have a question (not intended as criticism) Why didn't you extend the side panels all the way to the back of the bed?:angel:


----------



## Davidsinatree (Apr 12, 2004)

Thank you, the 5th hitch removes simply by pulling 4 pins. Takes about 3 min. It is not left in the truck when I am working trees.
And yes I am a small time operation, 1 to 3 people sometimes. Do not do BIG take downs. seams like most of my work is raising, removeing hangers, deadwooding. I am slowly reaching the goals I have set, having a chipper set-up was one of them. It will be getting a fresh coat of paint when the summer heat starts cookin. I painted 1 side of the deflector chute red and 1 side orange. I'm leaning towards orange.

''Tree machines'' idea of chiping onto a tarp in layers I think will make unloading easier. I'll try it.


----------



## Davidsinatree (Apr 12, 2004)

Stumper,
I wanted to be able to load and unload all pieces by myself so wieght was considered. I'll also be adding more hardware for holding loppers and hedge clippers, shovel on the inside walls. I cant stand having a bunch of clutter up in the cab.


----------



## Matt Follett (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks good to David.

Seriously... get the 'load handler', the roll out tarp system. With the size of your set-up, it'll work like a charm. I've had mine for 5 years now, and we still use it in the pick-up bed... unloads wood to when you do small take-downs or whatever.

Cost is about $60 US I think ( I paid $80 Cdn) 

I got mine at a farm supply store, I'm sure you could find one some where...


----------



## NeTree (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by David Hardman _
> *Thank you, the 5th hitch removes simply by pulling 4 pins. Takes about 3 min. *



Sweet!


----------



## NeTree (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *Nice workmanship David. I have a question (not intended as criticism) Why didn't you extend the side panels all the way to the back of the bed?:angel: *



I would guess it's for more head-room near where you're likely to be handling big chunks of wood? Not a bad idea, when you think about it!


----------



## Stumper (Apr 13, 2004)

Errr... Eric, I was asking about the sides not the top. What exactly are you doing with your head?


----------



## NeTree (Apr 13, 2004)

Err... Stumper?

Wouldn't that let you load it from the SIDE? Ya know, instead of where the chipper is hitched? Room to reach in would include yer head ( to see where you're plantin' 'em). With all the chips being blown in front, whatever won't fit in the chipper can get checked towards the rear.


----------



## NeTree (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *What exactly are you doing with your head? *



I'll never tell...


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 14, 2004)

*Simplicity is good*

I'll tell, and it does make sense.


His head is above and toward the back end of the truck, as in, loading on firewood. If you stack em in there, in a logical sort of mess, you shift the firewood rounds so that 1) you can fit more in there, or 2) line them up so they come off easy. Without a 'dump' bed, you think about these things.

If you plan to be in and out of there every couple hundred pounds of chips to spread out another one of those six, 8 x 10 tarps, you don't necesarily want to ganonk your noodles repeatedly, in the name of fair, hard work. 

Either way, it will serve you (and your melon) that advantage to not have the restrictions of a 'roof' toward the far back of the truck. Less is _more_ .

Any solutions to minimizing the overspray, and chippage that will inevitably bounce back out of the box??? Anyone??? -TM-


----------



## Stumper (Apr 15, 2004)

Ask a question about *SIDE* panels and everyone starts talking about _ROOFS_. 
Eric made a point about loading chunks(which is valid) but I'm accustomed to loading them from the rear and would not like to sacrifice chip capacity by omitting the rear portion of the side panels.


----------



## NeTree (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah, but if chip capacity was REALLY what yer after you wouldn't be doing it in a pickup to begin with.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Apr 15, 2004)

Heres one of the wagons that a company I contract climb for use, landcruiser with a tipping middle box, cant carry alot but its very versatile.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Apr 15, 2004)

Heres another wagon, its 4wd, great truck.


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 15, 2004)

*Thinking outside of the chip box*



> if chip capacity was REALLY what yer after you wouldn't be doing it in a pickup to begin with


 Yes, I'm from the school that, As Timber makes mention, VERSATILITY rules. 

In my experience, chips find a home, especially when the leaves are off. The more local chips can be 'donated' the more efficient, economical and environmentally friendly is your task.

In the photos, you can see to the left of the chip box, an accessory area was left for utility stuff, or an occasional log. It cuts into my chip box space, as does the storage area underneath the chip box space, but the versatility and organization benefits the treeguy and anyone helping him, greatly. 

Getting the chips off in a swift and effortless manner is a goal I'm striving for. Specifically, I would like to be able to transfer the chips onto the bed of another pickup truck. This is why I'm going to build one of these flatbed systems this Spring out of aluminum, and get the conveyor floor tweaked in properly. Its a fun project. -TM-


----------



## Stumper (Apr 15, 2004)

TimberMac, I really like the design on that Land Cruiser with tipping middle!.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Apr 17, 2004)

Yeah the cruisers a beast, but loaded with a 9 inch on the back with the hilly town I live in it needs to have a split gearbox as 5 just isnt enough! It gets thrashed hard and occationally breaks the odd leaf spring.


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 17, 2004)

*Any flatbed will work, but ....*

I would love to drop my rig on a landcruiser flatbed..... mmmmm. -TM-


----------



## Davidsinatree (Apr 18, 2004)

Tried out the new chip box today. I had 1- 40' and 1-30' cedar take downs & a few limbs to remove on a sycamore. Then ended up removing a small 30' pine for there next door neighbor. The only wood I did not get on the truck was about 14 cedar chunks. I probly could have fit them on but job was only a few miles from home so I'll pick them up monday. My wife & I knocked this out in 5hrs. I was much happier with the way this chip box contained chips, however I still had a few chips on the hood and top. I am going to extend the roof back some more.
You might laugh looking at this little chipper in action, but it's performance is suprisingly GOOD. For the size of jobs I take, its looking like this will be a good set-up for my needs. 

Here's a few pics of this job.


----------



## Davidsinatree (Apr 18, 2004)

Chipper in action.


----------

